
Twitch temporarily bans President Trump - snake117
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/29/21307145/twitch-donald-trump-ban-campaign-account
======
MR4D
Regardless of what people think about the current president, the banning of a
sitting president on a platform will have enormous implications for the tech
industry.

I expect one of the first things will be losing their Section 230 immunity and
being treated more like publishers instead of telecos (this has actually
already started, so perhaps I'm not being super creative here...).

Second, should he win a second term, I expect Trump will have the Federal
Election Commission investigate this, as their bias (not just Twitch, but
anyone) will probably be targeted as unregistered Superpacs. This will
probably cause fallout on both sides of the political spectrum over time.

Future presidents & politicians of all parties are going to have something to
say about this too - especially when they feel they are treated unfairly.

I think that platforms will have to become less "public" in order to minimize
their liability. For instance, you don't need an account to view tweets, so it
being truly "private" communications can be challenged (i.e. it is not the
same as communication on a members-only forum that is inaccessible to the
general public).

Twitter and others may have to seriously reconsider their current openness.
Twitch probably will have the same issue, as I can watch a gamer like NickEh30
at [https://www.twitch.tv/nickeh30](https://www.twitch.tv/nickeh30) without an
account easily .

Honestly, I don't know what the right answer is, as censoring speech is a
tricky proposition (and has been since the beginning of time in democracies).
But I do know that the politics surrounding this issue is about to get a lot
louder on all sides of the political spectrum. Hold on tight - 2020 is about
to get even more fun...not.

~~~
Valgrim
What would happen if these platforms simply decided to migrate in a different
country?

~~~
MR4D
Not sure, but they might have to register as foreign agents like some Chinese
news outlets did recently.

Would be interesting to see though.

------
Gollapalli
I didn't know the president had a Twitch account.

>One of the streams in question was a rebroadcast of Trump’s infamous kickoff
rally, where he said that Mexico was sending rapists to the United States.
Twitch also flagged racist comments at Trump’s recent rally in Tulsa.

Oh, it was a channel for campaign rallies. That makes more sense.

But this puts us into deep hot water so far as content platforms go. This is
removing the campaign content of a sitting president. For a platform to be
unfavorable to on candidate over another as a matter of policy (whatsoever the
official stated reasons may be) politicizes the platform, moves them into
being "not a platform but a publisher". If there is to be any investigation of
electoral meddling, it should be into the political bias of technology
companies, and if Trump wins another term, that is likely exactly what will
occur.

